# A sad reminder that needs attention



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Last night we made a trip to an emergency room for a 3 month old neighborchild who had a finger amputated. She had been wrapped in one of those cocoon style pouch that was hand knitted by a family friend. The parents laid her down in her bed because they thought she would sleep through the night. The thing is this was a loser knit bag that her fingers got twisted into and it had her finger black about four hours after putting her down. The doctors took the finger at the second knuckle but were angred at the parents for leaving her in the bag. 
The doctors have these suggestions: don't wrap a baby to leave them in the crib in anything that is not solid fabric; don't let the babies sleep in these knitted or crocheted bags as the baby and smother or cut off circulation if they get entangled; if you do knit or crochet don't leave large loops or spaces in the project so baby's can wear or sleep safely.
I know myself I often knitted a lacey pattern for a blanket and will now switch to a more confined pattern. But who would have been thinking of a gift being harmful. The doctors told us last night that someone had made a large blanket in a really lacy knit that was found around a babies neck, luckily the parents were mindful of the baby during the nap and caught it before it became harmful. He also mentioned that pom poms and strings should be avoided in baby items for those under 3.
I wanted to pass this on for all of us to think about.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

But lacey afghans and cocoons and pods aren't meant for sleeping in.

I wouldn't shy away from knitting 'pretties' but attach a pretty little note card with the warning if you think the parents may not know.

I am so sorry this terriable accident happened.


----------



## deeklaver (Jan 3, 2012)

That is so sad. I am in need of the reminder. It helps keep me on track.


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree, it is something that we can just add a reminder to the gift.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know so we can remember. I like to make mine kind of tight as I have a problem with my fingers getting through them..


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

This was discussed recently and some people were offended that their lacey blankets could do harm. I don't make any thing lacey, or use pom poms or ribbons. A friend asked recently if I used buttons, as she thought a baby could chew one off and swallow it. You just can't be too careful, and I appreciate you putting this on the forum.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

This is such a tragedy....no one ever knits/crochets items to harm a baby or child, but this just shows all of us how important it is to learn a lesson from this tragedy and always keep in mind the childs safety always!! Sometimes things are just so cute we forget to think of the safety aspect of them!! I know pom poms are dangerous,the yarn can be easily pulled out by tiny fingers and choked on as babies love to suck on everything! Hats may not be as cute but they are safer!!! Or maybe knit flowers and sew them on extremely well!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a very sad but realistic example of why charities ask for items to be made with "tight fabric".

I end up designing my own baby afghans for charity because 99.9% of patterns in books/leaflets for babies have such holes and hazards in the designs.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

How awful. The friend who made the item must feel terrible. But, a good reminder for all of us who love to make baby things.


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

I think attaching a tag with "cautions" and "laundry instructions" is "DO" with a gift. In all the excitment of whatever event or charity I'm forgetful of things.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so glad that this has been raised as last time it was bought up many people were incensed at the idea this could happen. I have seen it happen and while we don't make things to cause damage it is always worth thinking about what could happen. Lets face it most people would never imagine this being a problem so danger warnings are a very good idea in these days of litigation.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, you can't be too careful. As a new mother I received a crocheted baby blanket with ribbons in it. My son, still an infant had pulled the ribbon and there was a loop which could have harmed him. I was horrified and took the blanket apart!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh how sad! I am so sorry for the baby and the parents. Yes, we can all learn and be reminded of some of the dangers. Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a terrible thing to happen.there is definitely a lesson to be learned from this experience


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, Pflan. I am so sorry to hear of your neighbor's accident.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for this Info - I was thinking of knitting a cocoon for a friend. As a "non-mother", I really hadn't thought of the potential risks


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

As lovely as the lacy things are, it's better not to give them at all than to attach a warning. Wouldn't you rather give some thing plainer and have it used than something fancy that will be worn a few times and only while someone is actively watching the baby? If the baby is a girl, you can make a fancy when she's older. If it's a boy, well, forget it. Our family is solid boys for 2 generations. We just wait until they're old enough for Lego and then our fun starts! In the meantime, I search hard for fun and elegant sweater patterns.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah a warning is only good for those who read it, after the card is long gone a babysitter could find the item and put baby in or under it and disaster can strike. Too sad! Poor baby, surprised it didnt cry. Poor babe!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for this post, what a valuable warning!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i was told over sixty yrs ago when my babies were born never to make baby bonnets and attatch a ribbon as they could be be swallowed or trap their fingers. that advice still holds good.how sad it should have happened to this little one with a gift made with love.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the remindes. I've seen it posted here once in a while that the cocoons are not meant to be slept in and this is one of the reasons why. 

Someone posted that their best use is when transporting a baby to and from the car, when trying to wrap a blanket around might be cumbersome. Also good when you'll have the baby someplace cool, like a supermarket.

I knit blankets for babies, and babies can poke their fingers through even non-lacy knits. Best to add a nice card with "use and care" instructions on it!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you, I will remember. Many first-time parents don't think of these dangers as do us "old timers"!!!


----------



## spanielsmum (Jan 20, 2012)

This is so sad. They must be devastated!

Can I also remind folks that it's also a problem for dog claws? My little cavalier got into trouble when she twirled round and round on the crocheted baby blanket. She had the yarn wrapped around her claw and it was really tight and I had difficulty releasing her. I've stopped using them as baby sticks her little fingers through the holes too.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting this information. Of course no one makes a gift to harm a baby, but putting a note in with a gift is a wonderful idea, but as many mentioned that is if they read it.

This is so sad, I hope people do pay attention to this very important warning on hand made gifts.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, I never would have thought of that. Thanks for posting this information. I'm going to bookmark it so I don't forget it.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Poor lil one, it could have been a lot worse but, oh dear, the parents must be heartsick. Thats one of the reasons I do NOT make the type of baby bonnets that tie on, something around a childs neck always scared me.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the warning. I had decided not to make these cocoons for these reasons. I have one grandson & two more grandchildren arriving soon. I thought they were a great idea but could see the dangers in having them.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

What a sad outcome! Thank God it wasn't worse. Thank you so much for bringing it to our attention - very important.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

What an unfortunate accident. Thanks for sharing the words of caution. I will share this info w friends and family.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

When my son was an infant I remember slipping him into a pair of all in one pjs and suddenly he started screaming. I couldn't figure out why so out of desparation I pulled him out of the pjs and stripped off his diaper. What I found was one of his little toes had gotten wrapped around a loose thread in the feet of the pjs. It was all red and you could see a mark where the thread was around his toe, that quickly! My point? Accidents happen, some extremely tragic. A note of caution on knitted items for babies should be required! I'm so sorry about this baby. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information. Attaching a tag saying the blanket is dangerous will not help prevent tragedy. It might make the knitter feel better when something happens because they can say they warned them. 
Scarves on child is another of my pet peeves. They have caused many strangulation deaths. Even adults have been strangled when the ends of the scarves get caught.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

So sad but a great reminder for all of us crafter. Attach a note to the gift to inform the parents most of all new parents.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear that the baby lost a finger.

The same thing happened to a cousin . His toe was caught in an afghan that had holes in it. He had 2 toes removed when he was 6 months old.

Freak accidents can happen with anything


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

How very sad and thank you for the wonderful reminder. I hope we all take the advice.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

That goes for balloon strings, too! Don't leave wee ones unattended.


----------



## Mary Collver (Jan 20, 2012)

What is a lifeline?


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

The July/August issue of Discover magazine had an article entitled "The Healing Power Within". It's about regenerating fingers (among other body parts). It really works. The doctor who is responsible for the research treated his adult brother for an amputated finger tip and grew it back, complete with nail.

If you can't obtain the article, I will scan it and PM you. The quicker the parents know about this, the better. I think they would have to get in touch with that particular doctor, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

The reminder note is a perfect addition.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Such a sad story, but one we need to know. I was about to knit a baby blanket and will definitely use smaller needles.
Thanks so much for the reminder.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> But lacey afghans and cocoons and pods aren't meant for sleeping in.
> 
> I wouldn't shy away from knitting 'pretties' but attach a pretty little note card with the warning if you think the parents may not know.
> 
> I am so sorry this terriable accident happened.


That's a great idea to put a note in with the gift, as young mothers or new mothers don't often know, or realize, the importance of taking such precautions.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

a friend of mine put her daughter in a pai of cotton anti-scratch mitts and because of a loose thread inside the child lost part of her fonger so very sad :-(


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

What a great reminder! Thank you so much. Some parents don't think of these things, I'm sure, and that's pretty sad. I guess we can 'do our part' by being more conscientious of the gifts we knit. I have always thought that while the cocoon things are kinda cute, something about them just 'scared' me a little. Slipping or sguiggling down inside and smothering was sort of my worry but I'm sure it's a case of me "over thinking it" as usual. So sorry to hear of the poor little ones situation. Such a sad scenario.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

This is sad but good information. I had heard things like this could happen which is why both baby blankets I recently knit were tight with no holes.


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

This is a great reminder. When my son was 3 months he awoke from a good night's sleep pleasant as usual. When I took his foot out of his little sleeper his middle toe was swollen bigger than his big toe. Long story short it was a hair that apparently had been in the foot of the sleeper from the laundry. Now I washed his clothes separately but the doctor commented it was probably the baby's hair as he had a full haircut at age 2 months. Anyway we were lucky and got it in time. The actual medical name is toe tourniquet syndrome. Since then I am very cautious about potential problems with strings. Bottom line, thanks for the reminder


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this warning. My heart aches for the parents and baby.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

inishowen said:


> This was discussed recently and some people were offended that their lacey blankets could do harm. I don't make any thing lacey, or use pom poms or ribbons. A friend asked recently if I used buttons, as she thought a baby could chew one off and swallow it. You just can't be too careful, and I appreciate you putting this on the forum.


The same indignation showed up when a thread appeared about the infant cocoons. Lots of "I've always done it this way" knitters were incensed about instructions new parents receive these days about what to do and not do to protect sleeping infants that they recommended ignoring the advice "because my kids never had any problems." Unbelievable!

What a sad reminder this is that what we want to do isn't always helpful. My sympathies go out to the child, the parents, and the knitter, who I'm sure must feel terrible about this tragedy.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

A sad reminder, but one that needs to be made aware of. Thank You.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good information for people who knit or crochet as well as for parents.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the look of lacy baby things but haven't made them for that very reason. I hope everyone heeds your advice! I'll be praying for the baby and family of the child too.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

My grandson had a similiar thing with a toe. His socks (not handmade) had a loose thread that had wrapped around one toe somehow. It was cutting off circulation. LUckily it was found at bathtime before serious damage had been done. It had cut his toe, however.

Children must be watched and checked regularly. No amount of regulations or restrictions on products can substitute for parental responsibility to keep their children safe by watching them.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

My heart felt condolences to the family of this sweet baby! Thank you also for the information. I have knit only a few items for babies but I will more mindful in the future of projects for little ones.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

That is terribly sad. I just ripped out a baby blanket I was making for my niece's baby that was a loose knit pattern and am going to make something in a tighter knit. Thanks for the warning. I would have never thought it would be a problem. I was also going to make one of those cocoon type of things but will not now.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I just remembered that my daughter's best friends baby boy (who is now almost 31 and a daddy himself) got a long hair wrapped around his little penis. Mommy saw that things looked a bit different when she changed his diaper and found one of her own long hairs there. Tragedy averted! But we all need to be aware of things like this!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up. So sorry that poor baby had to suffer so. Edith


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I just sent a lacy crochet pinafore dress and hat to a newborn in our family. Upon reading your post I immediately emailed them a warning to not put her down to sleep for long periods of time with this dress on. What a terrible, sad thing to have happened.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

how awful, but thankfully the child is alive. And now I am un-raveling the ones I made. Going back to my blankets. I never ever put anything lose on anything made for babies. I look at it and thing little ones put the world in their mouths is it a choking hazard and then I make changes. People that put strings on the end of things like hats don't give much thought to the possilbe hanging that could happen either. So I never make hats with anything lose.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

What a sad thing! A heart ache for all concerned.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with all concerned, thanks for the heads up. It certainly makes you think.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

omg i was just thinking of knitting one boy will surely rethink this idea thank you so much


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG I made a blanket for my new nephew and put ribbon down the sides of it, As soon as I finish this post, will write his mom and tell her to either take the ribbons out or not to let him sleep in it, or ride in the car with him where she can't watch him, Thank you for the reminder, I'd hate to think that my mindful gift could cause such harm, Hope the baby recovers and is well,


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll include a note in the lacy blanket I'm making. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that if we are making something lacy for a baby, most importantly something to wrap a baby up in that the parents would just put the baby down to sleep in so they don't wake it up.. then a lable on the inside or in a corner needs to be attatched.. we need to be responsible also and let the user know that the baby should not be put down for a nap in this.. its silly though I am sure that when you see the cocoon patterns the babys are usually a sleep... sad.. I feel bad for these parents...


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

We had a loosely woven blanket given to us by a friend (machine made.) I found my son with his head through the blanket one day! Needless to say, we never used that blanket again!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think that if we are making something lacy for a baby, most importantly something to wrap a baby up in that the parents would just put the baby down to sleep in so they don't wake it up.. then a lable on the inside or in a corner needs to be attatched.. we need to be responsible also and let the user know that the baby should not be put down for a nap in this.. its silly though I am sure that when you see the cocoon patterns the babys are usually a sleep... sad.. I feel bad for these parents...


taking a nap in a cocoon with a parent near by is a little different than going to bed at night unattended.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

When my second child was an infant, brought her to visit a friend of my mother's - she warned me then, 47 years ago, that I should not tie booties around my baby's ankles, nor use anything with open, lacy holes! I was very careful after that, and am careful about what I knit for babies now.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. How sad for the parents. I knit a sweater for my little great-niece, but left off the drawstring tie at the neck. Just couldn't imagine putting a drawstring around the neck of an infant. The sweater looks a little "unfinished" and I'll probably fashion a little button closure for the next one I make, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

How very very sad! Thank you for posting this. I've had the same concern with some patterns I've seen (and I've never even considered making a baby cocoon - they just don't appeal to me - but then, Arizona babies wouldn't really need anything that warm and tight).


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I am glad you did. Sorry to hear they had to amputate so sad  That is a lesson learned for me as I made a lace dress for my granddaughter (I guess lucky she doesn't like it) and now I will tell stepdaughter to get rid of it so no harm comes to her.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so sorry about this. Thank you for a lesson in Gifting. I will always put a note in each gift about use for it.

Know this family is in my prayers. And you for the information.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well this has scared me so badly that I have sent an email to all I have given baby items to. I am frogging the car seat blanket I started for my first grandchild due in Feb. I will purchase one instead. I will turn my attention to knitting and crocheting for older children and adults or maybe hats or booties for little ones.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I remember seeing a note on a pattern of a cocoon not to let baby sleep in it


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not giving up what I knit as these patterns have been around for years. But I do give it some thought on a pattern as to the parents' lifestyle.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

That is such a sad story.

I saw a picture of one of those cocoons not too long ago. It was very lacy, it actually looked like fish net. The picture showed the cocoon hanging on something and the baby in it was sleeping. That picture showed openings large enough for a foot or arm to go through if the baby moved in its sleep. We all know that some knitting/crocheting stretches, so it's possible that the baby's weight could make the holes even larger. To me, that just looked like a dangerous situation.

Everything I've made for babies has been a closed knit or crochet, no strings or ties for the baby to get tangled in. Toys with small parts have warnings on them - usually not for children under 3. So, I never put buttons on toys for babies either. I'm afraid they could chew them off and swallow them - a choking hazard.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the letting us know. To bad a baby had to lose a finger for that to be found out. I feel sorry for the parents they thought they were doing thr right thing. Because of it the baby go hurt and lost a finger. Thought and Prayers going up for the family.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Remember those pictures of sleeping babies in cocoons and mermaid tails and 'what not' are for photo shoots. 

We are all grown-ups here and should know the difference between real life and not.

Still a sad event for the family and baby and may others learn from their accident.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This is such a terribly sad story. Thank you for writing it on KP. I shall remember this the next time I knit a baby item and will share the story with others. I cannot imagine how the family must feel about it.


----------



## bjmesser52641 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I had no idea this could harm a baby in that manner. I just knitted one for an expected great-grandbaby and gave it as a gift at a baby shower. The weave was pretty tight and I don't think it is something that a baby could get it's fingers in, but I know we forget how tiny baby fingers really are. Will tell the baby's mother about this so she can use her judgement. I am always greatful for the information I get on this forum, as I have learned lots of new things. Accolades to whoever started this website. Barb


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

How tragic for all involved! I am so sorry for this having happened! 

I did read all the messages, looking for pattern suggestions. I suppose we each must just use our best judgement. 

Thanks


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

How awful! I remember when my daughter was little, worrying about some of the crocheted blankets with larger 'holes'.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

pjflan55 said:


> Last night we made a trip to an emergency room for a 3 month old neighborchild who had a finger amputated. She had been wrapped in one of those cocoon style pouch that was hand knitted by a family friend. The parents laid her down in her bed because they thought she would sleep through the night. The thing is this was a loser knit bag that her fingers got twisted into and it had her finger black about four hours after putting her down. The doctors took the finger at the second knuckle but were angred at the parents for leaving her in the bag.
> The doctors have these suggestions: don't wrap a baby to leave them in the crib in anything that is not solid fabric; don't let the babies sleep in these knitted or crocheted bags as the baby and smother or cut off circulation if they get entangled; if you do knit or crochet don't leave large loops or spaces in the project so baby's can wear or sleep safely.
> I know myself I often knitted a lacey pattern for a blanket and will now switch to a more confined pattern. But who would have been thinking of a gift being harmful. The doctors told us last night that someone had made a large blanket in a really lacy knit that was found around a babies neck, luckily the parents were mindful of the baby during the nap and caught it before it became harmful. He also mentioned that pom poms and strings should be avoided in baby items for those under 3.
> I wanted to pass this on for all of us to think about.


Have almost finished blanket for a baby shouwer. Will make sure this is solid crochet. Also will attach copy of this to the new mother. Thanks.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this reminder to us as we need to be aware of what does happen sometimes. Quite a wake up --


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is so sad. I sincerely pray that the baby is ok also the parents. I pray that the giver of the gift, does not feel guilty and beat herself up after all it was given with love. But this is a warning for us to be wise in our choices of baby and toddlers' handmade gifts. It makes no sense getting all riled up when we are warned of these things, it is for our's and the recipients' safety. Let's just be more conscious of safety vs. pretty.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is the most horrible thing I have ever heard. Such a tragic thing. That is so sad. My prayers are with the poor family. The guilt they will carry is unbelieveable. I am so sorry.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder though sad as it is. 

K


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry for this sad situation. How devistating for all concerned.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for calling this to our attention. I don't knit cocoons, but I see that many people on this forum do. Who would have thought?! Adding the note about not sleeping in them would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Eva K. Brown (Jan 20, 2012)

Your terrifyingly sad story came at a perfect to prevent my making the same error. My first great-grand child is on his way and since I have been a knitter/crocheter for almost 60 years, I automatically went to work on all items I could find to use those hobbies. SOME WERE LACY! Your story has changed my direction of thought and may have save the little one from such horror. God Bless.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This site just makes me love each of you more! I would have never thought of bringing this up to a parent but now I will make those cards also! I am devastated and am hurting for that sweet baby and the parents. I will keep them in prayer.
Thank you so much for talking about this.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

That was a horrible accident, it is a wonder that our children survive their childhood, there are so many dangers. Once, one of mine let out screams that I knew were not natural. I quickly undressed him, to see if there was something harming him, and there was. A piece of loose string in the toe of his onsies had gotton wrapped around his toe, cutting off the circulation. It must have hurt a lot. I went through all of his clothing after that, snipping away any loose threads. He survived childhood but did have 3 visits to the ER, the only one of my children to do so, but he is a healthy man today. We can't watch our children enough but just do the best we can. Thank you for the warning about those cocoons. They have always looked dangerous to me.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder on safety. Without ties or buttons what does everyone do for cardigan closings.?
I thought sewing a button on vry vry well would be OK, but DD put baby down with the top button done up and soon heard a different pattern of breathing from baby. The neckline had become tight across babys neck. No harm done as DD was alert but this scared both of us!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

What a horrible accident. The parents must be beside themselves. Thanks goodness it wasn't worse. I will definitely put in "reminders" with all my baby gifts.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very good advice, but having raised 9 children we never left a baby or "child" unattended for more then 15-20 min. at a time especiall if under 6 mos. They could burp and choke and many other things you would never thing could happen. My heart goes out to the parents, and even more to the person who made the gift.


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am in the process of knitting a baby afghan that was designed for newborns that has holes in it. It specifically said it was designed so that if it covered the baby's face, the baby could still breathe. It sounded like a good idea to me. Now I'm not sure if I should finish it. The holes are certainly big enough for a baby's finger but since I already warned her it shouldn't be used for a baby that is older than a few weeks. What are your opinions, should I finish it or give it up?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello I am new to the forum and this is my first time replying to a topic. I was so horrified and sorry about this poor baby that I had to say something. Thank you for the reminder. I have just begun knitting for a charity now that my grandchildren (who I have been taking care of) are in school all day. Actually I have just returned to knitting. This will remind me to be careful with the patterns I chose. 
Grandma Doreen


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

And sometimes freak accidents do happen. I never dreamed, when I sent my son off to Bible Camp, that he would have his finger amputated because of an accident.. Another child slammed the door on it and my son pulled it out leaving the skin and flesh in the door jam. But we should not have to remove all doors because of this accident. I struggle with the thought that we need to remove ALL things which MIGHT be part of an accident.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

This is just awful news. I'm so sorry this happened. I was thinking about making one of the cocoons for my new granddaughter and I think I will pass now. Thanks for sharing and God's blessings to that little child!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

When knitting baby items, I use only acrylic yarns for washability. I never make anything other than a tight weave. 

As an Rn of 49 yrs. this is a big issue for me.

Karen


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh how sad.Thank you for the reminder..


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

A good reminder. The other side is a trust in God that goes beyond all I can do. I had a toddler that put her fingers through her afghan. I remember how frightened I was. As a first time mom I would go and check on her and remove her fingers from the afghan. She would not wake up but when I would check again, she had them back through her afghan. I could have taken it away but it was her comfort, I needed to turn it over to God. She is now expecting her first child and we get to share all these things together.


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

Parents these days are also cautioned about not dressing toddlers in "hoodies" with chin ties. Also drapery and blind cords are hazzards. I'm glad this was brought up again because the last time the topic was on line, folks appeared not to take it seriously. We can always learn new things!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

A timely reminder for us all. I agree with Paknitter. Continue to make the beautiful gifts we all love to make and give but do add a card with both care instructions AND a safety reminder.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It is just so hard to imagine how this could have happened, surely a one in a billion chance. I feel so sorry for the poor baby and her parents, and the kind person who had knitted her bunting. It's almost enough to discourage any of us from knitting anything for a baby!


----------



## ldale (Nov 6, 2011)

Such a sad situation but a good reminder for us all. I still use buttons but only tiny ones that if chewed off will easily be swallowed and go "right through." An infant who is chewing on the buttons will most likely not aspirated (inhale) it, but swallow it. A younger infant, who is sucking on the button, would more likely aspirated the button so for tiny infants, I don't use buttons at all.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Nan591 said:


> I am in the process of knitting a baby afghan that was designed for newborns that has holes in it. It specifically said it was designed so that if it covered the baby's face, the baby could still breathe. It sounded like a good idea to me. Now I'm not sure if I should finish it. The holes are certainly big enough for a baby's finger but since I already warned her it shouldn't be used for a baby that is older than a few weeks. What are your opinions, should I finish it or give it up?


I just started a carseat blanket (crochet) for my grand daughter who is soon to make an appearance into this world. I stopped and am ordering one from target. I'm not taking the chance. I can save it for when she is older!


----------



## beau5 (Dec 8, 2011)

Also, keep in mind that little toes can be caught in knitted or crocheted booties. It is most important to take the booties off & check those little piggies every couple of hours.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear of this accident but thank you for reminding us all of this. No one would intentionally do this but we all will be more mindful of our baby projects.


----------



## mariam (Jan 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for the family and would like to add something that has nothing to do with yarn. It was two long head hairs wrapped around the baby's finger and it had to be amputated also. We just need to be aware of these precious little infants. Who would have thought about a hair (blond hair at that)


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

mariam said:


> I am so sorry for the family and would like to add something that has nothing to do with yarn. It was two long head hairs wrapped around the baby's finger and it had to be amputated also. We just need to be aware of these precious little infants. Who would have thought about a hair (blond hair at that)


So sorry to hear that, how freaky. Just how careful we have to be is frightening. I had 4 children and never even thought of these things. Doesn't seem fair to those that it did happen to..


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Stop knitting and buy store bought items? How is this safer in your mind with the many recalls and not knowing what we are buying?

Educating or reminding the younger parents to check on their baby often seems to be a better choice.

Babies may be tiny but they have a pretty tight grip when getting ahold of something.

Sometimes accidents happen and we have no control over it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The safest thing to let a baby sleep in, if the weather is cold, is a blanket sleeper. They are made of blanket fleece but have arms and legs with feet, so they can't be kicked off and when baby moves, they can't become tangled around him/her.

I would never leave a baby in one of those cocoon bags for long, and certainly never out of sight! A small baby who is active in their sleep can smother themselves in any kind of loose blanket, whether it has lace or not.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for this sad but timely posting.....this safety issue feeds right into a discussion a few weeks back on the safety issue with drawstrings in childrens jackets and ponchos....drawstrings are not safe...several years ago the garment industry outlawed them on all childrens garments....after a number of children were strangled by them....Yes..we can prevent some accidents...
julie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

No I'm not going to stop knitting. I'm just not going to crochet a car seat blanket or a crib blanket for the baby until she is older. I went on Target's website and saw a beautiful car seat blanket, not knitted or crocheted. It is form fitted to the car seat like a bunting and I think it will be safer for the baby and more convenient for the mom. I have already given her 2 blankets knitted on the diagonal with a yarn over that creates a rather large hole in the edging. I have told her to be very careful when using these and don't leave them on the baby when unattended. I also told her to only use the little open weave crochet angel pinafore I made for special occasions such as pictures and most especially do not put baby down for a nap while wearing it. I also made two cocoons that I have warned her to not leave the baby in while unattended. Just being cautious. We have had enough problems with the pregnancy, we don't need any more if we can avoid them. I feel the post that we got today regarding this tragedy was a timely word of warning for me that I would be fool hardy to ignore. I appreciate it.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

How terribly sad. I never ever knit things for babies or toddlers that have holes in them. It is so easy to make a mock cable or mix different stitches in a project to pretty the project up rather than make those dangerous little holes.



pjflan55 said:


> Last night we made a trip to an emergency room for a 3 month old neighborchild who had a finger amputated. She had been wrapped in one of those cocoon style pouch that was hand knitted by a family friend. The parents laid her down in her bed because they thought she would sleep through the night. The thing is this was a loser knit bag that her fingers got twisted into and it had her finger black about four hours after putting her down. The doctors took the finger at the second knuckle but were angred at the parents for leaving her in the bag.
> The doctors have these suggestions: don't wrap a baby to leave them in the crib in anything that is not solid fabric; don't let the babies sleep in these knitted or crocheted bags as the baby and smother or cut off circulation if they get entangled; if you do knit or crochet don't leave large loops or spaces in the project so baby's can wear or sleep safely.
> I know myself I often knitted a lacey pattern for a blanket and will now switch to a more confined pattern. But who would have been thinking of a gift being harmful. The doctors told us last night that someone had made a large blanket in a really lacy knit that was found around a babies neck, luckily the parents were mindful of the baby during the nap and caught it before it became harmful. He also mentioned that pom poms and strings should be avoided in baby items for those under 3.
> I wanted to pass this on for all of us to think about.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, what a sad thing to happen. So glad you you put this into the forum as a reminder to all of us. I know I have knitted lacy items for babies in the past, but will think twice in the future, or put a message with the item. Hope the baby is OK otherwise.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, what a sad thing to happen. So glad you you put this into the forum as a reminder to all of us. I know I have knitted lacy items for babies in the past, but will think twice in the future, or put a message with the item. Hope the baby is OK otherwise.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

What a shame for the baby losing a finger at such a young age. I would never lay a baby to sleep in a holey item, but just lay them down with sheets and blankets. A shawl or holey blanket is for carrying them around to keep them warmn.


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

Such a tragic story. I knit blankets for Project Linus, and it is stressed not to leave loops or holes, so there is no danger to the little recipient.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Stop knitting and buy store bought items? How is this safer in your mind with the many recalls and not knowing what we are buying?
> 
> Educating or reminding the younger parents to check on their baby often seems to be a better choice.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%! 
I am so grateful to my mother who back in 1958, checked on me while napping. She had a 'feeling' something was not right and found me lying there not breathing with lips turning blue. She screamed for my dad, who gave me mouth to mouth as best he could and saved my life ♥ 
Parents... keep those new babies in the same room with you or check on them often even while they nap.

I have a CAUTION on my cocoon patterns, that they are for photo ops and for carrying the baby when outdoors in the cold. And I have added, thanks to this thread, 'not for sleeping in'.

We absolutely should continue to knit and crochet for the little ones -- it provides warmth and it gives love to the parent who received what we make with such love. I often pray as I knit and crochet that the wearer will be blessed and will feel loved.

Please don't give up on making things. Perhaps it's time I rethought about making up patterns that are made with larger hooks and needles. I noticed in pattern books from back in the 40s and 50s they used my tinier needles and yarn than we do these days. Seems like we are all trying to churn out items quickly in our rushing around world. I know I am guilty of that.

HUGS to all! Stay warm today! I keep looking out my window and I expect to see Pooh Bear sail by cos it's such a blustery day! ♥

Bev


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

pjflan55 said:


> Last night we made a trip to an emergency room for a 3 month old neighborchild who had a finger amputated. She had been wrapped in one of those cocoon style pouch that was hand knitted by a family friend. The parents laid her down in her bed because they thought she would sleep through the night. The thing is this was a loser knit bag that her fingers got twisted into and it had her finger black about four hours after putting her down. The doctors took the finger at the second knuckle but were angred at the parents for leaving her in the bag.
> The doctors have these suggestions: don't wrap a baby to leave them in the crib in anything that is not solid fabric; don't let the babies sleep in these knitted or crocheted bags as the baby and smother or cut off circulation if they get entangled; if you do knit or crochet don't leave large loops or spaces in the project so baby's can wear or sleep safely.
> I know myself I often knitted a lacey pattern for a blanket and will now switch to a more confined pattern. But who would have been thinking of a gift being harmful. The doctors told us last night that someone had made a large blanket in a really lacy knit that was found around a babies neck, luckily the parents were mindful of the baby during the nap and caught it before it became harmful. He also mentioned that pom poms and strings should be avoided in baby items for those under 3.
> I wanted to pass this on for all of us to think about.


Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Thank you for sharing this warning. My heart aches for the parents and baby.


Mine too as my granddaughter is now 3 months old. Hits very close to home!


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

I am an RN working labor, delivery, pediatrics and spend a lot of time teaching parents. We strongly advise parents to put the baby in the crib dressed in a sleeper with a blanket over them. Nothing else in the crib including animals, bumpers and propping devices. I always teach the parents to look for loose threads in clothing when dressing the baby and, of course, on the back sleeping. Accidents will happen despite everyone's best intentions. For the little ones it's important to anticipate as much as possible to try to protect them as best we can.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Well done and well said!!!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

That is so sad! I really feel for the baby and family. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

debch said:


> That is so sad! I really feel for the baby and family. Thank you for the reminder.


I do not remember reading about blanket fringe. I do not put it on baby blankets, one could come loose and baby could get it in its mouth and choke....


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

pjflan55 said:


> Last night we made a trip to an emergency room for a 3 month old neighborchild who had a finger amputated. She had been wrapped in one of those cocoon style pouch that was hand knitted by a family friend. The parents laid her down in her bed because they thought she would sleep through the night. The thing is this was a loser knit bag that her fingers got twisted into and it had her finger black about four hours after putting her down. The doctors took the finger at the second knuckle but were angred at the parents for leaving her in the bag.
> The doctors have these suggestions: don't wrap a baby to leave them in the crib in anything that is not solid fabric; don't let the babies sleep in these knitted or crocheted bags as the baby and smother or cut off circulation if they get entangled; if you do knit or crochet don't leave large loops or spaces in the project so baby's can wear or sleep safely.
> I know myself I often knitted a lacey pattern for a blanket and will now switch to a more confined pattern. But who would have been thinking of a gift being harmful. The doctors told us last night that someone had made a large blanket in a really lacy knit that was found around a babies neck, luckily the parents were mindful of the baby during the nap and caught it before it became harmful. He also mentioned that pom poms and strings should be avoided in baby items for those under 3.
> I wanted to pass this on for all of us to think about.


I am so sorry this has happened. We all need a reminder so we don't get carried away with making pretty things and forgetting about the safety aspect. I am going to print this out and take it to our Knit N Natter group. The least we can do is make as many people aware of safety in things we make, as possible. Terri


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My babies were born from 1974 and always slept in their own rooms but I always checked on them regularly, especially my eldest as he wouldn't wake up for his feeds on time, so I kept checking him to see if he was awake. When he awoke he would just lay in his Bassenette cooing to himself, I went into him and then fed and bathed him. 

I believe these days you do need baby in your room to keep an eye on them as there is so much that can go wrong.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I found several of the items that were photographed and posted a danger to a baby. I took it as common knowledge that a baby can swallow a button, or suffocate under a heavy blanket, or get fingers caught in lacey blankets or sweaters. What a sad story, but if that reminds others to think before knitting, it can save a life.
Angel Star


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

What a sad thing. I was so upset I copied and sent this to all of my knitting/crocheting friends. Wouldn't want it to happen to them or anyone. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

What a terrible thing to happen. Thank you for posting this - a friend has asked me to knit her a baby blanket for the bassinet and carseat, of course I thought of a nice lacey edging but rethinking very wisely. Thank you


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Scary....I hadn't thought about holes, but I do worry about buttons on baby sweaters, so have found a source for zippers. I have two young neices with 3 babies between them, plus I keep a supply of baby blankets and sweaters (nothing holey!) because quite often I need a baby gift - 2 neighbors in the past year or so.


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

Scary....I hadn't thought about holes, but I do worry about buttons on baby sweaters, so have found a source for zippers. I have two young neices with 3 babies between them, plus I keep a supply of baby blankets and sweaters (nothing holey!) because quite often I need a baby gift - 2 neighbors in the past year or so.


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for reminding us..


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I bought a new magazine with patterns for babies and it has a lacey shawl included. Perhaps the magazine publishers should take some responsibility too. Why are they still encouraging us to knit these items?


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I asked my daughter not to use the beautiful soft blue blankie I had knit our Jack, unless she was right there with him. Felt so bad as I love it and so does he, but this article did scare me. 
As far as the publishers taking responsibility, I do not think that will happen. I guess we all just have to knit smarter and safer.
Also appreciated the comment about the larger needles, as I do love them for making faster projects, but now see they are not necessarily safest.


----------



## rushes03 (Aug 18, 2011)

this is so sad, but so true,thanks for reminding us.


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my, this just makes my stomach sink. I just started a baby blanket for my boss's first grandbaby due in May. Even though it has very small yarn overs I'm going to frog it and make a basket weave instead - no yarn overs, so no holes for little fingers to get stuck in. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mavisb said:


> My babies were born from 1974 and always slept in their own rooms but I always checked on them regularly, especially my eldest as he wouldn't wake up for his feeds on time, so I kept checking him to see if he was awake. When he awoke he would just lay in his Bassenette cooing to himself, I went into him and then fed and bathed him.
> 
> I believe these days you do need baby in your room to keep an eye on them as there is so much that can go wrong.


A lot of new parents have visual monitors so they can see baby. But if baby didn't cry how would you see this or even know to look?!


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > My babies were born from 1974 and always slept in their own rooms but I always checked on them regularly, especially my eldest as he wouldn't wake up for his feeds on time, so I kept checking him to see if he was awake. When he awoke he would just lay in his Bassenette cooing to himself, I went into him and then fed and bathed him.
> ...


I kept my son in my room in a bassinet next to my bed until he was almost five months old. As a breast feeding new mom who was essentially a single mom until he was three months old when I really became a single mom, I was way too tired too tired to make it down the hall at night.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Ihilani said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > mavisb said:
> ...


. 
Very understandable. My babies slept in a cradle in my room until they wereno longer nursing during the night.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

This is one reason that I will not knit scarves for children below school age.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

After I finished my first circular baby shawl, I worked out that thre were more than 3,000 stitches at thege/
That was about 50 years ago, and the 4 children which followed all u sed it. and my friend still has it.
Shortly after I had finished it , I read that it was bad to have so many holes all over the shawl. I have taken more care with later items.

There was an outcry here in Australia several years ago about the loose threads in the toes of baby socks. At least one child had suffered from this style of knitting. 
I think there was some official action about it.

I lost the tip of my right index finger at age 5-6; I was a passenger in the side seat of a neighbour's toy bicycle. He was a bit older than I was and he warned me not to touch 'that' but of course I did. I got the tip in between the chain and cogwheel. 
This hindered my learning to write; luckily with long fingers and a sympathetic teacher (who had lost part of her right index finger) I became a relatively quick typist.

On the plus side, (1) I have a finger which gets all the egg out of the shell; (2) does not get a nail-ful of face cream; and (3) I have no inclination at all to wear rings or nail polish.

I also knitted sideways gloves with a well-fitted (not dangly) right finger.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australila


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I forgot to add to the above;

My mother was wearing a lightweight hairnet, and didn't realilse that it had cut the blood supply of the lobe of one ear, until she pulled it off and the sudden rush of blood to the lobe was very painful.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

mrsknitssocks said:


> A good reminder. The other side is a trust in God that goes beyond all I can do. I had a toddler that put her fingers through her afghan. I remember how frightened I was. As a first time mom I would go and check on her and remove her fingers from the afghan. She would not wake up but when I would check again, she had them back through her afghan. I could have taken it away but it was her comfort, I needed to turn it over to God. She is now expecting her first child and we get to share all these things together.


You're lucky that your daughter wasn't injured 'mrsknitssocks'. Sometimes you have to trust your own instincts and after feeling frightened the first time, I think if I were you, I would've removed the afghan. Turning things over to 'God' doesn't always work, as can be attested by many religious people who have had severely injured children or, in fact, have even lost children in accidents. Wishing your new grandchild a long and happy life.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for your post on lacy baby blankets, cacoons, etc. I just started a baby blanket two nights ago and will rip it out tonight. I've often thought about babies putting thier fingers through the holes, but never thought of this sort of thing happening. So sorry for parents & infant. Will keep all in my thoughts and prayers.
DotS


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

i heard a similar story in south africa many years ago - be careful of lacy blankets and keep your eyes on the baby all the time - don't ever take a wink - that's the truth


----------

